# planting a 2.5 is it possible. If so how?



## fishboy (Feb 26, 2005)

the post sums it up


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

The same way you plant any other aquarium. The plants you chose will depend on your lighting. I'm guessing the light will be incandescent. A small piece of driftwood would be cool. Sand or flourite bottom will work fine. Small plants like ricca (if lighting is strong enough), dwarf hairgrass, dwarf sag, mosses, will work fine. Stay away from plants that grow large (swords, cabomba, anacharis, watersprite ect... as they will quickly outgrow the tank. You could make it a shrimp only tank or maybe a few small fish like white clouds.


----------



## MyraVan (Jan 19, 2005)

Cryptocornes (like wendtii) and dwarf 4-leaf clover (MARSILEA CRENATA) also work well in a very small tank. Beware the bogwood though. I had a smallish piece of bogwood in my 5 gallon tank and it dropped the pH too much. Normally the pH of our tap water is 7.8, but this one had gone to 6.8. Since the main inhabitant of the tank was an apple snail, this was not good! Speaking of snails, an apple snail (must be a Pomacea bridgesii aka spike-topped apple snail aka mysterys snail since other apple snails eat plants!) would be very nice in a 2.5 gallon.


----------



## fishboy (Feb 26, 2005)

I am actually growing a plant i found in my pond and i think it dwarf four leafed colver. They are surface plants right?


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

No. They are foreground carpeting plants. The better the light for the marselia, the less nodes the clover will develop and the better it will look.


----------



## fishboy (Feb 26, 2005)

i found a four leafed surface plant in my pond that i'm growing in a jar it resebles a clover any1 heard of it


----------



## fishboy (Feb 26, 2005)

i found a four leafed surface plant in my pond that i'm growing in a jar it resebles a clover any1 heard of it


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

If I had to guess, I would say its duckweed.


----------

